# [SOLVED]New config and kernel panic /SATA HDD

## Pryka

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "sda5" or unknown-block (0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknow-block (0,0)
```

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface (rev b2)

05:03.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev c0)
```

new kernel config(2.6.37 don't working) : http://pastebin.com/UXR8T7cP

old kernel config(2.6.36 working) : http://pastebin.com/9YffSytA

Please help...Last edited by Pryka on Tue Jan 11, 2011 9:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Pryka,

Your hard drive controller is missing in your kernel.  It must be <*> not <M>.

Follow this post

Note that you also have the 03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface (rev b2) so enable that too.

----------

## pigeon768

You could also probably go into the BIOS and set your hard disk to function as an AHCI device. That would be preferable. Otherwise, like Neddy said, you'll need to reenable CONFIG_ATA_PIIX.

----------

## Pryka

@NeddySeagoon PATA133 interface it's compiled into the kernel already. And hard drive controller is now compiled to...

@pigeon768 I'm re-enabled CONFIG_ATA_PIIX but nothing changed... after boot I can just see more debugging info and can't scroll up to see what was before...  :Neutral: 

First lets solve this problem, then I change in Bios to AHCI... I Don't want leaving things  behind and unsolved... 

ps. sorry for my eng I'm a polish citizen.

----------

## pigeon768

And you recompiled/installed the kernel after making the change?

----------

## Pryka

a dozen times...   :Sad: 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make && make modules_install

cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.37-gentoo
```

maybe this is connected somehow?

```
WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_open

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_fasync

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_poll

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_ioctl

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_exit

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_init

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_vblank_init

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_mmap

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_core_reclaim_buffers

WARNING: /lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo/misc/vboxvideo.ko needs unknown symbol drm_release
```

After kernel compilation this shows up...

----------

## pigeon768

Those warnings shouldn't make a difference. Post your new .config?

----------

## Pryka

here http://pastebin.com/jjRkKHrr

----------

## Pryka

Problem SOLVED I just reinstalled kernel sources compile one more time and it's work...   :Shocked: 

----------

## Remmelas

Can you post/pastepin your working config?  I also have this trouble and have been banging my head against the desk for two days on it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Remmelas,

Post your lspci output

The output of 

```
ls -l /dev/snd
```

The output of the groups command

Tell us any sound related error messages you see in dmesg

----------

## Remmelas

```
[root@neo mike]# ls -l /dev/snd

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root       60 Jan 29 00:27 by-id

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      100 Jan 29 00:27 by-path

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 15 Jan 29 00:27 controlC0

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  8 Jan 29 00:27 controlC1

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 18 Jan 29 00:27 controlC2

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  7 Jan 29 00:27 hwC1D3

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 14 Jan 29 00:27 pcmC0D0c

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 13 Jan 29 13:14 pcmC0D0p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 12 Jan 29 00:27 pcmC0D1p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 11 Jan 29 00:27 pcmC0D2p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 10 Jan 29 00:27 pcmC0D3p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  9 Jan 29 00:27 pcmC0D4p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  6 Jan 29 00:27 pcmC1D0c

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  5 Jan 29 00:27 pcmC1D0p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  4 Jan 29 00:27 pcmC1D1p

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  3 Jan 29 00:27 pcmC1D2c

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 17 Jan 29 00:27 pcmC2D0c

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116, 16 Jan 29 00:27 seq

crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 116,  2 Jan 29 00:27 timer

```

groups shows wheel,mike,video, and a few others, but I doubt that those are relevant to kernel/boot failures, since the failure occurs before login is even possible.

I have no sound releated errors in dmesg.

These results supplied of course by the working kernel, since 2.6.37 fails to boot.

----------

